# Mango Peach Labels



## Duster (Feb 6, 2011)

I went through several designs before my wife and I finely settled on this one. Simple yet intriguing.


----------



## Julie (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, nice label Duster.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 6, 2011)

Duster, before reading anything I looked at what I thouught was a commercial label and thought WOW!. You did a great job and the two of you have real talent together.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2011)

Great label there, Wow!


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 6, 2011)

yes, very nice


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 6, 2011)

I like that a lot!!


----------



## jtstar (Feb 6, 2011)

Great label


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 6, 2011)

The label looks great. Has a finely aged look to it.


----------

